# Streaming Fly Tying Video and Podcasts



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

I've posted a few links in this forum before, but you might all be interested in this. In January I started writing a fly tying column for an FFF affiliate organization - the Buckeye Fly Fishers Buckey Fly Fishers. What makes the column unique is that I've been including video instruction of the fly tying process as a streaming media option. The third in the series - the James Wood Bucktail- has now been posted to the BUFF web site. It is available free to anyone, you don't have to be a BUFF member to access the video. 

Starting yesterday, we've begun producing these videos as "podcasts" and making them available for general download. Jim Stuard, a fellow BUFFer and the producer and editor of these efforts, tells me the whole podcast thing is pretty hot. 

The first fly featured as a podcast is Jack Gartside's Sparrow nymph. There are three flies currently on the BUFF page with streaming video, The Simple Shad, The James Wood Bucktail and the Sparrow. The link for the first podcast is below. 

Windows Media: 
The Sparrow Nymph 

Quicktime: 
The Sparrow Nymph 

We're going to try explore downloadable media as a way to demonstrate fly fishing and fly tying techniques. We'll parallel release the fly tying videos we're creating for the Buckeye United Fly Fishers in streaming Real Audio with a downloadable podcast in Windows Media and Quicktime. The Fly Tying Forum has agreed to host the podcasts, they are a real bandwidth hog and are far more than a club or my little page can handle. That way you can select whether its easier for you to get a lower bandwidth streaming feed, or download the full 20/30 Mb file. The podcast files are definitely producing a better image and sound quality, IMHO. Plus you can store them on your hard drive or even burn them to a CDVideo for play on your DVD player. The streaming media looks just fine, however, and both are identical as to content. Needless to say, these video are not for commercial sale! They are a volunteer effort to promote the art of fly tying and the sport of fly fishing. 

The Simple shad and the James Wood patterns will soon join the Sparrow in the list of flies available as downloadable files. Jim and I will be filming the next few flies in the series over the next couple of weeks. I'm trying to focus on tying primarily warm water fly patterns for the remainder of this year. 

Upcoming flies include the Thief- a variation of the Muddler Minnow - and a variation of the Thief that I call The Modern Thief (a great smallmouth bass fly, btw). This will be for April. For May we'll be presenting The Predator, a Skip Morris foam pattern that is great on top for 'gills and bass, or fished- as intended by Morris- on a sinking line as a dragon fly nymph imitation. 

For June the fly will be the Roderick Haig-Brown Steelhead Bee. I tie it modified for warm water applications on a size 10 Mustad 94840 with hen hackle fan wings. It's a pretty little thing, and if any of you read Haig-Brown its just appropriate to see it float. That fellow was a giant among writers. 

Let me know if you have any particular requests or suggestions. I'm definitely open to ideas. I hope you find these videos useful! 

Thanks! 

Joe Cornwall


----------

